# I need somewhere to turkey hunt



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a place to turkey hunt next year.  If anyone here sells turkey only memberships or wants to sell me a turkey lease, please let me know.  I only ask that you do not try to pull the wool over my eyes; I want a place that does have a decent to great population of turkey and within an hour or so of Warner Robins.  I also don't want to compete with a dozen other folks on a relatively small piece of property.  I am already in a hunting club in Dublin GA that has a "few" birds.  Anything around Dublin would be good as well as I have a camer on my club there.  I am willing to pay a reasonable amount.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, this thing got knocked to page 2, I'm still lookin.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 11, 2008)

> The ones that don't turkey hunt usually want you to pay the full amount


Yeah, I tried this a couple of years ago and got the same thing.


----------



## Capt. todd jones (Jun 19, 2008)

*Turkey only memberships*

I believe at least one of you guys called me this year about a turkey only membership. Due to the lack of turkey hunters we have, and allso the dwindling memberships due to fuel prices we will give turkey only memberships for next year. $650 (May-May)404-210-3995 Houston County 4600 acres www.oakywoodshuntingclub.com


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 23, 2008)

Capt. Todd, I appreciate the reply but that's more than I want to pay.  I'm already in a club that's costing me about $1300 to $1500 / year and just can't afford another $650.  Your club is real close (I'm also from WR) and would have been a nice fit for my needs.  Good Luck


----------



## skeeterjp (Jun 23, 2008)

*turkey lease*

got only 4-5 deer hunters that turkey hunt. turkey only dues are $400. 1300 acres. jenkins co.  for more info pm me.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 24, 2008)

where is Jenkins Co?


----------



## skeeterjp (Jun 25, 2008)

*turky lease*

around the city of millen


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Skeeter, but that would be about 2.5 hr drive and that's quite a bit further than I want to drive.  I sincerely appreciate the reply.


----------



## Tim Goddard (Oct 11, 2008)

David, did you put an ad out for our open membership? I was just looking around for it. see ya at camp.
TG


----------



## Leasehunter (Oct 15, 2008)

*Leases available : Emanuel CO, Warren Co, Wilkinson Co*

Starting rate $7.25/acre
(478) 553-0203
58+ Acreage available


----------



## Chris Tyre (Oct 15, 2008)

Stewart County, 2000 acres. we have 2-3 turkey hunters who hunted about 4 days last year. $750 for turkey only memberships and limiting to 5.  Due to the lack of turkey hunters we voted as a club to sell 5 memberships. PM me if interested. Thanks, Chris


----------



## julian faedo (Oct 19, 2008)

check this place out

http://www.mosseycreek.net/


----------



## dakota19652 (Oct 21, 2008)

We will be leaseing turkey rights on our club in Beuna vista on 525 ac nobody hunts during turkey season too busy fishing may even offer our trailer in the campground if needed,500.00 for turkey rights, trailer to be discussed.


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2008)

David,
if you want to make the drive in the spring I'll take you to my place for free.  I'm the only one turkey or deer hunting this property and had plenty of birds this past season.  No Charge.

Rob


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Need Somewhere to Turkey Hunt*

PM Sent


----------



## Bowser (Dec 12, 2008)

WE ARE IN UPSON MONROE AND CRAWFORD counties. $1300.00 PER YEAR PER GUN
OR $550.00 FOR TURSKEY SEASON ONLY
HERE IS A COPY OF 2009-2010 RULES. ANY MORE QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO EMAIL ME.

THANK YOU
SYLVIA BOWSER
flagunbow@yahoo.com
407-276-5856

FLORIDA GUN & BOW 2009-2010 RULES CL# 243-842-843-845-846-907,300AC
1.} NO CORN, WHEAT, RYE, SALT LICKS, OR FEED OF ANY KIND WILLBE PERMITTED TO BE PUT OUT 10 DAYS PRIOR TO THE OPENING OF BOW SEASON. NO DEER COCAIN ALLOWED ON ANY LEASE PROPERTY!!!!! 
2.} NO MEALS WILL BE SUPPLIED DURING MUZZLELOADER BOW & TURKEY SEASON.
3.} ANY MEMBER THAT GETS OFF THE LEASE MUST TURN THE KEYS IN & HAVE ALL TRAILERS & ECT OFF THE PROPERTY BY March 25, 2009 & WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO BE A GUEST FOR 1 YEARS ON FLA GUN & BOW LEASE. 
4.} MIDNIGHT IS THE CUT OFF TIME FOR PLAYING CARDS AND PARTY'S.NO ALCOHOL CONSUMED BEFORE HUNTING AND ALL ALCOHOL IS RESTRICTED TO CAMP.

5.) MEMBERS WILL ONLY BE ABLE TO HARVEST:
TWO BUCKS (TWO= 6 OR BETTER )
FINE FOR ANYTHING LESS (PER DEER)
THREE DOES 80 LBS OR LARGER GUN SEASON 
FINE FOR ANYTHING LESS (PER DEER) 
ONE DOE 80 LBS. OR LARGER DURING Bow/ MUZZLELOADER SEASON
FINE FOR ANYTHING LESS (PER DEER) 
1ST FINE=$100.00 2ND FINE=$200.00 3RD FINE=300.00 
ALL HUNTERS MUST BE IN THE STAND BY DAY LIGHT AND MAY NOT COME OUT BEFORE 10AM IF YOU ARE HUNTING ON A ROAD HUNTERS MAY COME OUT AT 10AM EVEN IF YOU ARE IN THE STAND
6.} $200.00 PER DEER SHOT OVER LIMIT. (MEMBERS & GUEST)

7.} GUEST WILL ONLY BE ALLOWED TO HARVEST:
ONE BUCK 6 OR BETTER OR LONGER & ONE DOE 80 LBS OR BETTER
OR TWO DOES 80LBS OR BETTER
** ANYTHING LESS IS A $200.00 FINE PER DEER
FINES MUST BE PAID AT THE TIME OF THE INCIDENT OR BEFORE NEXT HUNT. FOR ALL HUNTERS

8.} ANY DEER HARVESTED ON OUR LEASED PROPERTY MUST BE CHECKED IN, AND WEIGHED ON A FLA GUN BOW SCALES. All DEER TO BETAGGED before loading the deer.
9.} BACKSTRAP WILL IS DONATED TO CAMP UPON HARVESTING OF YOUR SECOND DEER.
10.} FIRING RANGE WILL BE OPEN BETWEEN 11:00am AND 2:00pm.
11.} GUEST FEES $45.00, PER DAY FOR NON FAMILY MEMBERS. FAMILY MEMBER CONSISTS OF: SPOUSE, DAUGHTER, SON, OR GRANDCHILDREN FAMILY MEMBERS OVER 18 OF AGE WILL HAVE A $25.00 FEE PER DAY TO HUNT. (PATIAL DAY HUNTS, COUNT AS ONE DAY)
12.} Each member is allowed to claim 2 stand per hunt. You may not hunt within 200 yards of a permanent stand if a Member or guest is hunting that stand. If you would like to hunt another member’s stand YOU may ask how permission of the owner to hunt the stand. 
13.} ALL CHILDREN UNDER 16 YEARS OLD, RIDING A 4 WHEELER MUST WEAR A HELMET. AND DURING HUNTING SEASON THEY WILL ONLY BE ABLE TO RIDE FROM 12:00-2:00PM IN FRONT OF CAMP TO THE HARD ROAD. 
14.} WORK DAYS THREE WEEKENDS PER YEAR, MUST BE PRESENT FOR AT LEAST TWO OF THE THREE OR PAY PENALTY OF $100.00. 
15} NO TRESPASSING OR HUNTING ON ANY OTHER PROPERTY BUT FLA GUN & BOW LEASE, UNLESS PERSONALLY INVITED. NO NIGHT HUNTING.
16.} MEMBERS WHO BRING GUEST WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR THEIR BEHAVIOR, SLEEPING, HUNTING SPOT, GUEST FEE, AND FINES IF ANY.
17.} NO STANDS WILL BE BUILT WITH OUT APPROVAL OF FGB. NO CUTTING OR NAILING ON TREES ON LEASE PROPERTY.
EVERYONE MUST POLICE THE CAMP AND THE WOODS FOR TRASH. 
NO DRIVING IN FOOD PLOTS!
18.} ORANGEVEST TO BE ON AT ALL TIMES IN THE WOODS DURING HUNTING SEASON.
19.) Respect other hunters while hunting….
20) NO BULLETS IN THE CHAMBER OF ANY GUN ON CAMP ROAD OR AT CAMP. NO SHOOTING AT NIGHT AND NO NIGHT RIDING DRUNING HUNTING SEASONS.
21.) ALL LEASE DUES AND FINES MUST BE PAID IN FULL BEFORE HUNT.
*** ALL RULES SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME BY CLUB PRESIDENT*****


----------

